# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ξεβαμένες καρδερίνες.

## οδυσσέας

δειτε τα λαμογια πως κανουν τα πουλια, για να φενονται μεταλλαγμενα.
αυτες οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο το βελγιο...

----------


## jk21

επιχειρηματικο ( κουτοπονηρο ) δαιμονιο ....

----------


## Gardelius

<μεταλλαγμένα> να φαίνονται.....ή υποσιτισμένα!!!!????  :Mad0054:

----------


## geog87

τι εκαναν ρε παιδια δηλαδη???τις επλυναν με χλωρινη?

----------


## Nikolakas

Παρακαλώ δώστε μας μια εξήγηση, τι βλέπουμε και πως θα έπρεπε να είναι κανονικά οι μεταλαγμενες;

Ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A5%...BD%CE%BF%CF%85


τα αδικειται τα << παιδια >> .διαβαζουν και χημεια

----------


## geog87

Το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου (Η2Ο2) είναι ένα χλωμό μπλε υγρό περισσότερο παχύρρευστο από το νερό. Σε αραιά διαλύματα εμφανίζεται άχρωμο. Έχει σχετική μοριακή μάζα 34,0147 και ειδικό βάρος 1,44 g/cm3. Η ένωση έχει ισχυρές οξειδωτικές ιδιότητες και είναι μία πολύ ισχυρή λευκαντική ουσία. Χρησιμοποιείται επίσης ως απολυμαντικό και αντισηπτικό.

Το υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου παράγεται στην φύση από τους οργανισμούς ως παραπροϊόν του μεταβολισμού τους. Σχεδόν όλα τα ζωντανά όντα διαθέτουν ειδικά ένζυμα, τις υπεροξειδάσες, τα οποία το αποικοδομού.

Χρήσεις

Το υπεροξείδιο χρησιμοποιείται ως λευκαντικό για την λεύκανση του πολτού από τον οποίο παράγεται χαρτί. Σε αραιό υδατικό διάλυμα χρησιμοποιείται ως αντισηπτικό, γνωστό με την ονομασία οξυζενέ. Το Οξυζενέ είναι υδατικό διάλυμα του υπεροξειδίου του υδρογόνου 3% κατά βάρος. Το υπεροξείδιο χρησιμοποιείται επίσης στην πυραυλική τεχνολογία, στα υγρά καύσιμα των πυραύλων[2] αλλά και σε σύγχρονες μεθόδους λεύκανσης των δοντιών[3]

----------


## geog87

δεν καταλαβαινουμε τιποτα απολα αυτα ρε Δημητρη...ουτε απο χημεια...  :Anim 55:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οπως και να έχει..... τα πουλάκια δείχνουν να είναι ανήσυχα !!!! Μόνο ζωηράδα δεν βγάζουν.....λες και είναι κοιμισμένα !!! *  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## geog87

εμενα μου φαινονται στεναχωρημενα...παντως οτι και να ειναι ειναι πολυ ασχημα ρε παιδια!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό μου δείχνουν και εμένα. Δεν το έγραψα... γιατί στεναχωρημένα ποιά πουλιά δεν είναι στα κλουβιά ?? Πάντως αυτό δείχνουν σωστά Γιώργο !!! *

----------


## jk21

τι να καταλαβεις βρε Γιωργο; ρωτα τη μαμα σου πως κανανε μικρες ξανθα τα μαλλια ... ριχνουν οξυζενε στα κακομοιρα .και οχι μονο .ας μας μεινει μονο  οτι τα ταλαιπωρουνε .εχει νοημα να μαθουμε το πως; απο χαζομαρα ... αλλο τιποτα

----------


## adreas

Μια  χαρά  είναι τα  πουλάκια,  αν είναι  ξεβαμμένα  ίσως.

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα πουλια με αυτη την διαδικασια ''ξεβαψιματος'' ψοφανε οπως και τα συγκεκριμενα. 
επισης αλλος ενας τροπος ειναι και το ''βαψιμο''.

γιαυτο θελει μεγαλη προσοχη πριν αγορασεται καποια μεταλλαγμενη καρδερινα η μεταλλαγμενο πουλι.

----------


## koukoulis

Γενικά παιδιά, το υπεροξείδιο του οξυγόνου, ως σχετικά ισχυρή οξειδωτική ουσία, θεωρείται ότι σε μεγάλες ποσότητες παράγει ελεύθερες ρίζες, που με τη σειρά τους μπορεί να οδηγήσουν τα κύτταρα στη φθορά καιρών γήρανση έως τον καρκίνο. Οπότε φανταστείτε σε μικρούς οργανισμούς όπως τα πουλιά να χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγάλη κλίμακα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

αλλη μια περιπτωση μαλλον βαμμενης καρδερινας.

----------

